# upsweep downsweep...lenker ??



## schrubber (20. Januar 2009)

hi

kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären was das ist bzw. wo da der unterschied ist und was das jetzt beim fahren ausmacht und so.

hab dazu hier und auch sonst nirgendwo was gescheites zu gefunden...


----------



## Caracal (20. Januar 2009)

Hoffe mal das ist so halbwegs korrekt: 

Up- bzw. Downsweep: der Bereich des Lenkers den man greift ist nach oben oder unten geneigt.

Bsp:

Ohne Sweep:






Upsweep:





Keine Ahnung ob sich das irgendwie auf's Fahren auswirkt, vielleicht bei Barspins, wenn's um's Fangen des Lenkers geht. Allerdings ist es wohl mindestens Geschmackssache, da die Handgelenke mancher Leute scheinbar mit der einen oder anderen Variante besser klar kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (21. Januar 2009)

manche lenker ohne sweep,fühlen sich so an,als ob die nach unten gebogen wäre.dies ist sehr ekelig!
jeder hat eigentlich so seine eigene vorliebe...rise und ich mögen z.B. 4° oder 5° upsweep,während viele andere mit 1° durch die gegend düsen.


----------



## RISE (21. Januar 2009)

So ist es, wobei es positive Ausnahmen gibt. Der WTP Mad Max von nem Freund hat auch nur 1° oder 1,5°, aber fährt sich wunderbar.


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Januar 2009)

mit dem odyssey lumberjack(Rise: 8.25;Backsweep: 12°;Upsweep: 1°) hab ich immer handgelenkschmerzen bekommen... fahr seit längerem jetzt n fit skyhigh (Rise: 8.25; Backsweep: 11º;Upsweep: 1.5º) und komm mit dem ganz gut zurecht. ob dir mehr oder weniger upsweep gefällt kann dir jetzt übers internet auch keiner sagen, ich würd sagen das kannst du nur ausprobieren.


----------



## schrubber (21. Januar 2009)

hmm yo ausprobieren is schlecht hab hier keinen shop.. aber kann ja mal bei paar leuten probefahren...

...und backsweep ist dann warscheinlich die bigung nach hinten also zum fahrer oder??


----------



## Caracal (21. Januar 2009)

schrubber schrieb:


> hmm yo ausprobieren is schlecht hab hier keinen shop.. aber kann ja mal bei paar leuten probefahren...
> 
> ...und backsweep ist dann warscheinlich die bigung nach hinten also zum fahrer oder??



Richtig!


----------



## boncurry (21. Januar 2009)

seas ich hätte zu dem thema auch nochmal ne frage,... wenn man jetzt die größe angibt wie zum beispiel n lenker mit 8.25 wie misst man den denn dann ?.... oda wenns noch heist 28 oda sowas von welchen bis zum andren punkt wird da gemessen?


----------



## Caracal (21. Januar 2009)

boncurry schrieb:


> seas ich hätte zu dem thema auch nochmal ne frage,... wenn man jetzt die größe angibt wie zum beispiel n lenker mit 8.25 wie misst man den denn dann ?
> 
> [...]



Meine Vermutung (allerdings auch nur das): Wahrscheinlich senkrecht von einer gedachten horizontalen Linie mitte des Lenkerklemmbereiches bis zu einer gedachten horizontalen Linie mitte der "Griffrohre", wenn man so auf den Lenker blickt, wie bei dem pinken Suelo oben. Nur wie man letztere Linie dann bei einem Lenker mit Sweep legen müsste, ist mir nicht so ganz klar. Vielleicht dann zwischen zwei Punkten genau in der Mitte des Griffbereiches auf beiden Seiten (und dort dann eben nochmal in der Mitte des Rohres). Und dann das ganze noch in Zoll angeben.


----------



## boncurry (21. Januar 2009)

ahh okay,... danke ^^


----------



## nicusy (21. Januar 2009)

also ich fahr nen fit northwest und der hat weiß nicht wie viel upsweep denk mal so 3 bis 5 oder sowas
aber nen freund von mir hat den luberjack und immer wenn ich mit seinem radl fahr kommts mir so vor als ob er sich den lenker ordentlich verbogen hat
also das heißt für mich - der nächste lenker wird erneut mit viel upsweep gekauft, find ich viel angenehmer

wobei es oft so ist dass die hohen lenker also so 8.25 oder sogar 8.75 nicht viel upsweep haben weil sie dadurch ja nur noch höher werden

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

